# Preference: JBL EON615 v. Mackie SRM 650 v. Yamaha DXR



## milemarker68 (Oct 8, 2014)

We are looking at using one of these options for front fills in our worship center. We will be pairing them with a subwoofer from the same brand. Thoughts, Concerns, Ideas, Suggestions? 

Thanks.


----------



## FMEng (Oct 9, 2014)

There should be enough bass energy from the main system that fill speakers do not need subs. For the same reason, speakers with 15" woofers are rather large and the wrong format for fills.


----------



## Footer (Oct 9, 2014)

Ya, a 90x50 box is not really what you want for a near coverage front fill box... and not in that size. I'm going to assume you are looking at a L/R main and just got confused on the term front fill. With that, none of these brands are really the standouts in this category. Take a look at either QSC or EV in this range. If you are looking to use a sub, a K12 with a sub is a great little rig. If you need more power, a K15 is a great box as well. Both really throw some noise and sound great while doing it.


----------



## AlexDonkle (Oct 10, 2014)

What size is your room? A dimensioned floor plan and section sketch of the room, along with any information about where you want to mount the speakers would be helpful before any recommendations can be made about what speakers might work for the room. From the speakers you're looking at, I would guess you want a pair of speakers that can be mounted on tripods on the left and right sides of the stage. 

For reference "front fills" are typically small speakers you hide directly in front of the stage for the first 2-3 rows of people, as it's very hard to cover those rows when the main PA is huge overhead in a large room without also splashing sound onto the stage.


----------



## maestrobranson (Oct 20, 2014)

I agree with what has been said about the front fill/main array issue. However, I personally find the DXRs to hold up well. They are priced right, they get loud (well), and sound pretty darn good all of the way up. Are they Meyer or Nexo? No. But the twelve and a horn don't cost $6000 either. My theatre has two DXR8s, two DXR 10s and one DXS15. They don't sound as good as my personal Meyer UPM-1ps and UMS-1p, but they do a very good job. I have used JBL and Mackies, they sound pretty good as well, but I feel that the Yamaha's are killing the competition. The old QSC Hpr series was great, but I don't particularly like the K/KW series. My predecessor bought six of the K10s for Sidefills, and four k8s for lobby fills, which I still use. They don't stink, but I like the yamahas. 

By the way, I have seen 12 and a horn being used for front fills for large pas. Sometimes you need the extra size to "keep up" with the SPL of the pa and stage.


----------

